
Bloomberg Terminal fingerprint scanner and light sensor - restlessmedia
https://www.bloomberg.com/professional/support/b-unit/
======
Nextgrid
Seems like an extremely over-engineered solution compared to s smartcard &
reader (note that many business-grade laptops have built-in readers).

